# Excision of tumor



## camilleb (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,

Need a little help because I am trying a new specialty.  How would you code an excision of a tumor on the buttocks?

Any help would be appreciated.  It sounds so simple, but is not easily found in my book.  Thank you.


----------



## camilleb (Mar 2, 2010)

21930 seems to be a winner- any thoughts?


----------



## MCook (Mar 3, 2010)

That is the code I have used in the post for the same situation. 

Michelle, CPC


----------



## cherrera26 (Mar 3, 2010)

21930-21933 depent of the size


----------



## BLOWRIE (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it a tumor or lesion?  you can check the lesion codes if it is in the subcutaneous tissue.


----------

